

Why Groupon is Evil and Unsustainable - guynamedloren
http://blog.grubwithus.com/post/25464954204/why-groupon-is-evil-and-unsustainable

======
okamiueru
So, to summarize:

"Groupon is evil and unsustainable because we think restaurant businesses
don't have much to gain from using groupon". \-- Grubwithus, competitor to
Groupon, claiming to offer a better service for restaurant businesses.

------
shyn3
The people who are upset with Groupon don't research what they are doing or
don't ask the questions that they should ask. Owners need to hold themselves
responsible for not doing their research.

If a business wants to create value from Groupon they should limit the number
of groups, increase the time to redeem coupons, provide first-class service to
Groupon customers, and take the 75% marketing expense instead of 100%. Think
of it as paying less than 100% for a marketing task.

------
prehnra
"Evil" is overstating it I think. Murder is evil. Cutting into a business's
margins for promotional reasons is just business. And it is totally voluntary
for the restaurants-- no one forces them to promote with groupon.

This is link bait intended for all of the "I hate groupon" sites, so that grub
with us gets some attention from restaurant owners.

------
tpainton
The market will decide what's evil, not you.

